# Obama Celebrates: “Islam Has Contributed to the Character of Our Country”......



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama Celebrates: "Islam Has Contributed to the Character of Our Country"......

President Obama late Thursday celebrated Ramadan with a traditional dinner in the State Dining Room, saying that throughout the nation's history, "Islam has contributed to the character of our country."

In remarks before the Iftar dinner, eaten by Muslims after sunset to end the day of fasting, Obama quoted from the Koran, according to a White House pool report. "As the Koran teaches, whoever does an atom's weight of good will see its results."

"Muslim Americans and their good works have helped to build our nation, and we've seen the results," he added.

Obama, who has hosted five Iftar dinners, focused on entrepreneurship during much of his speech.

"Every day, Muslim Americans are helping to shape the way that we think and the way that we work and the way that we do business," he said. "And that's the spirit that we celebrate tonight - the dreamers, the creators whose ideas are pioneering new industries, creating new jobs and unleashing new opportunities for all of us."

Read more: http://MinutemenNews.com/2013/07/obama-islam-has-contributed-to-the-character-of-our-country/#ixzz2aG2jEqET


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

What, the 9/11 terrorist attacks that killed 3,000 people, or the honor killings of teenage girls?

Which one is he referring?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

For example, take Detroit......PLEASE


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I hate this man with every ounce of my being. He is NOT my POTUS. He's an Impostor in Chief; a Liar in Chief. 2016 can't come soon enough.

I've never in my lifetime seen a POTUS that hates our country as much as this SOB does. He's done everything in his power to destroy our great nation and he's done it little-by-little. He's a Hitler in disguise, and as I already mentioned, I seriously HATE this man. I loathe him; despise, abhor, detest - and the list goes on. He truly is the Anti-Christ.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, where's the Libtard Battle Cry: "Separation of Church and State!!!"?
And these POS phonies call it a _holiday tree_.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

and the left will never apologize for putting this idiot in the WH


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

He is right. Islam did contribute to the character of this country. At least for a while there, people united and stood up against the terror. But as always, the liberals quickly forget.


----------

